# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  SOLICITUD: Terreno de 4,000 a 5,000 Has en la costa del Perú (Piura, Lambayeque, La libertad, Ica, Arequipa)

## Perú Sotheby's International Realty

Estimados: 
Tenemos una solicitud de un cliente interesado en comprar terreno o fundo agrícola de 4,000 a 5,000 Hás en la costa peruana.  *Ubicación:* Piura, Lambayeque, La libertad, Ica o Arequipa  *Área total:* 4,000 / 5,000 Hás *Área Cultivada:* Indistinto *Agua:* Con disponibilidad todo el año  *Fuente de energía:* Sí *Cultivos que se piensan sembrar:* limón, uva, mangos, mandarina, algodón, entre otros.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* terrenos@agroforum.peTemas similares: Venta de Terreno Agrícola en Paiján (Ascope, La Libertad) - Perú Solicitud: Terreno de 350 a 400 Has en el norte, Arequipa o Moquegua para producción de uvas Solicitud: Terreno de 10 Has para sembrar quinua "Aprendiendo a Exportar" (Piura, Lambayeque y La Libertad) Necesito terreno agricola en costa de la libertad !!!

----------


## gquerevalu

Señor
Bruno Cillóniz
Lima.- 
En respuesta a su requerimeinto, tengo este terreno que esta en Piura con las caracteristicas que detallo.
Si hay algún interes me lo hace saber para enviarle mayor información. 
Cordialmente, 
Gerardo Querevalú Noblecilla gquerevalu@gmail.com   TIPO Terreno  DESCRIPCION Terreno Eriazo LUGAR PIURA  AREA TOTAL 2,972.928 Ha. AREA CONSTRUIDA  PERIMETRO 22,641 ml  FRENTE  LARGO  FONDO   CERCO No TECHO No COLUMNAS No  NIVELES 1 AMBIENTES No BAÑOS No  AGUA No DESAGUE No LUZ No  DISPONIBLIDAD Inmediata SANEADO Si GRAVAMENES No  IDEAL PARA Terreno que puede usarse en un Proyecto Urbanistico importante, Un Centro de   de esparcimiento, un proyecto agroindustrial, un gran hotel con centro de   Convenciones de primer nivel, etc. Ubicado en el predio de la C.C. San Juan Bautista   de Catacaos, en Piura, cuenta con certificado negativo de restos arqueologicos

----------


## Perú Sotheby's International Realty

Estimado Gerardo, 
Necesitamos ofrecer terrenos con disponibilidad de agua. Por favor confirmar este detalle y si el propietario estaría dispuesto a firmar un contrato con la empresa para ofrecer el terreno a nuestros clientes. 
Saludos y gracias por su atención.

----------


## lajb06

Estimados tenemos unas tierras eriazas,generalmente planas, en la zona de Piura, en el area de expansión del Reservorio Piura,por el momento no tiene agua de canal, el agua subterranea está a escazos 20 mts y en algunas zonas mas superficial a 5 mts, por estar al pie del reservorio,energia electrica: Si. Inscritas en RR.PP, 4500has.
cualquier informacion al *Cel  98 131 1088*
Ing Bazan *email: t i e r c o m @ h o t m a i l . c o m*

----------


## yvanka

Buen día: 
Ofrecemos terreno de 5000 hectáreas en Nazca, con disponibilidad de agua, orilla de pista, con cableado de energía eléctrica a un lado del predio.  Documentación en regla y de fácil acceso.
Contactar con la Sra. Zuazo al 988-255302

----------


## jcddo

Estimado Bruno , hay 100 ha en el sector: Pañala Grande Dpto. y Prov. Lambayeque- Perú , Distrito de Olmos. El fundo "El Zorgal'' Predio: Pañala tiene 1250 mts x 800 mts. Coord. UTM X= 597601.0350, Y=9301849.5629 WGS84 Zona : 17 SUR, pertenece a un amigo y esta en venta. Hay agua a 40 metros de profundidad. Por favor si conocen a alguien interesado me escriben a: jc2301@gmail.com .  Precio : $1,500/ha .Gracias

----------


## RamiroRomero

Sr Bruno buenas tardes quisiera saber si aun tiene interes en comprar terreno agricola? Tenemos un terreno agricola de 180 has ideal para uva tierra arenosa, licencia para uso de agua, riego por gravedad. Ubicado a por la carretera Sullana Paita a 40 minutos de Sullana, si aun hay interes me puede llamar al 983410685 Ramiro Romero.

----------


## Jose Rod

Hola buenas tardes , sigue vigente este pedido ?? Saludos , 
Jose Rodriguez 987542068

----------

